# Cars and Driving Questions



## basdebruin

Dear all,

I am part of a research group looking into mobility behaviour in U.A.E. and Dubai. I am searching for expats (or residents) to interview for 20 minutes on their experiences. It would be awesome if some forum members would care to join as this thread clearly involves people who wondered how to organise mobility in and around Dubai, and by now maybe have figured that out. This journey of yours is priceless for me to come to understand. We are not selling you anything: A reward is given in exchange for your time. 

Appreciate it a lot!

Best regards, Bas (The Netherlands).


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
This has been moved to the correct part of the forum!

Now - what would you like to ask????
Cheers
Steve


----------



## basdebruin

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> This has been moved to the correct part of the forum!
> 
> Now - what would you like to ask????
> Cheers
> Steve


Dear Steve!

Thanks for jumping on it. We are scheduling the interviews within this week, to take part in the coming 2-3 weeks. It will be done through phonecall or zoom. If anyone is willing to join in I can share the Calendly link in a DM to pick a time.

I deeply appreciate it, as I personally do not have connections living in Dubai or U.A.E.

Best regards,

Bas


----------



## butterscotch

I'm important for an exploration bunch investigating portability conduct in U.A.E. what's more, Dubai. I'm looking for expats (or inhabitants) to meet with for 20 minutes on their encounters. It would be great if some gathering individuals could mind to join as this string plainly affects individuals who considered how to coordinate portability in and around Dubai, and at this point perhaps have sorted out that.


----------

